# Back to the Drawing Board



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Well guys after chating with a few of you, I felt like it was okay to post up some drawings, at least until I get rolling on the car mods here soon...first up is one for Plymouth71...








if you happen by let me know what you think I'd appreciate it


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty darn cool man. i think you captured it


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

that's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks AL and gearhead


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Uh.....*

I LOVE IT ! :thumbsup:


AWESOME


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!!!  

AWESOME WORK!

Wes


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is cool :thumbsup: Reminds me of the Odd Rods Cars


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I don't care who ya are that's AWESOME. Great work keep em comin 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Wes, 41-Willy's, Clyde, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gods, thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Intensely cool!! Being a recipient of one of jobob's masterpieces, I can tell you he's an incredible artist!! They're getting better and better!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats awsome!!!!!

I didnt forget to get the pic just havent seen my buddy. I'll get it though.

Really cool work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

That just kicks butt !!! 

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool and talented!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish I could doodle like that!!! Always liked those car-toon drawings, very impressive...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is just cool as hell!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

These drawings are too sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Amazing!!!!*

* Hi jobobvideo
Thats AMAZING!! I also always loved those *car - toons*! I'd love to get ya to do one for me with my wagon  PM me sometime!

Larry*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that is Mopar & Canadian at it's Best!!

Bob...love your car art!!...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I was afraid to ask Lype..... (he has some Big ones)


Rob


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Joez, Slotcarman, Joe65skylark, Kiwi, Hilltop, 'doba, P71,1scalevolvo, Oxx, Lype, Bob..zilla thank you all for the kind words because. You all have inspired me so much with your customs. 

Next up is Parts pig.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

too cool. really nice rendering man


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

As HAMMY would say "PURE Adrenaline" :thumbsup:
Awesome drawings jobobvideo


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice jBOB... Looks like AW axles too. :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow... you got the likeness pegged! LoL


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that was quick!!! Go piggie, GO!!!! Weeeeeeeeeeeee!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

These drawings are AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Nice jBOB... Looks like AW axles too. :thumbsup:


that was just wrong, lol.


Drawing is super cool, you selling these? or taking jobs/requests?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That is awesome!! I love it!!  pig


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*WOW! Hammy looks great!! Whos the old guy in the Willys?  Looks FANTASTIC!!!*


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

This is really cool - remember, immortalizing some of these guys in artwork is only gonna make them even harder to deal with. I mean, I hear the Pig is getting an agent. In the meantime, I'm waiting to see who looks like most like Rat Fink! :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

man thats alsome. great job. fcb:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Intensely cool!! Being a recipient of one of jobob's masterpieces, I can tell you he's an incredible artist!! They're getting better and better!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Where's the "like" button on this???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Wow !*



jobobvideo said:


> .....Next up is Parts pig.


 That Artwork is totally AMAZING ! Looks like the kinda CarToon artwork I used to have on T-Shirts in the early '70s :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

jobobvideo said:


> Next up is Parts pig.


In case ya don't recognize the dude driving the Willy's .........yes, it is me! pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

partspig said:


> In case ya don't recognize the dude driving the Willy's .........yes, it is me! pig


I knew it was you, PP....but my money is on the pig so I hope you are
not racing him for pink slips! 

Gods, Jobob has a great feel for this art! I LOVE it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool drawing right there!!! Love this stuff!!! RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

joez870 said:


> I knew it was you, PP....but my money is on the pig so I hope you are
> not racing him for pink slips!
> 
> Gods, Jobob has a great feel for this art! I LOVE it!:thumbsup:


LMAO!!! "pink" slips!!! HA! He will only "race" for food, just like his buddies at the fair!!  pig


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hammy's got a HEMI! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is some cool art work:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pig on the run...go, go, go!!

The Car art is Awesum and having the slot track for a base is Great too!!

Fun car art...Love stuff like this!!

The neat thing is that joebob is doing Hobby Talkers.
This is a true meaning of how HT has got us all here as slot car nut friends.

Bob...joebobvidieo is keeping it real...zilla


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Partspig is that the pic Barb sent ya???


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments!!!

Next up Bob...uhm...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man, good likeness? LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> Thanks for all the great comments!!!
> 
> Next up Bob...uhm...zilla


Oh man, how does he do that??? And that's a rare car too!!! Looks great!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jobob, These are so cool!
Put them on T-shirts!
I will buy one of each! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Jobob, These are so cool!
> Put them on T-shirts!
> I will buy one of each! :thumbsup:


YEAH!! I agree with him. SO COOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Camaro.......yep that's the one baby!!*

jobob,

Man what a Kewl drawing of Godzilla driving my favorite AFX Camaro (had the red and blue ones as a kid) with flames shooting out the pipes.


I LMAO when I saw theHooters sign...Oooooooooooooh Man this is Awesum Dude!

Can't thank you enough ( THANK YOU!! ) for imortalizing me in one of your Excellent Art Works!!

I just love this kind of artwork....Hot Rods to the Max!!

Bob...uhm...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude!!!! Waaaaaaaay cooooooool!!! The Hooters sign is a great addition.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

YEAH!!! Bob "THE THRILLA" Zilla. These pictures are awesome!!!!:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

These drawings are awesome!! They really tie the real people to the hobby. T shirts would be a great way to identify each other at slot car shows. 

At the St. Louis slot car show I was paged over the loudspeaker like a lost child by FCB and HOJOE.

On second thought, these would make awesome TATTOOS!!!!

Old Blue


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is another amazing pic:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know how you whip these out so fast, but I love 'em!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the great comments!!!! 

For the t-shirts, you can get iron-on transfer paper to run through your printer (cheapest, quickest way) trying to silk screen would be costly. 

Lastly production fell this week due to a stomache bug...hopefully soon be able to get back up to speed and get some more done...until then gents


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool stuff there Jobo!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

next up....jos65skylark


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just unbelievable!!! WTG Joe ponytail!! :lol: Awesome work jobob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

jerry requested his up...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

honda's camaro


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

joe's bus...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

and the one that started it all ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, you got Joe Skylark Honeymoon to the max. nice stuff man. keep up the good work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> next up....jos65skylark


Keeps getting better and better!!! I'm betting on the yellow/orange Buick to win by a fender and scoop...RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Your sketches are absolutely amazing. What a talent!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

These are great.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As you can clearly see, I'm about to put the sizzle in my whizzle, whatever that means!! :jest: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

jobob, you have an amazing talent:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How many times do we get to say how cool these look before
we actually get muted by hank? 

Jobob, these drawings are just plain ol' Wicked Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What 41 said!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Artwork of the slot car nutz of HT...*

jobob these are just plain COOL DRAWINGS!

Jerry that GTO and you go together just perfectly!!

Honda in a Camaro...hahahahaha Great picture!!

Go JoeSkylark go!!

Good to see the Coors Slotcarman bus show up and the #43 of Texas too!!

bOB...GLAD TO BE HERE ON HT...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah Bob !! I agree with you! 

Keep up good work Jobob!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> jerry requested his up...




thanks!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeez man, yer a fricken machine

What about assembling it into a calendar?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree!!! A calender would be sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome drawings!!!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

How do i get on list?? They are great.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

apply in triplicate to the nomination committee.
you will be duly processed and a decision will be rendered on the next calendar leap day.
you will be notified by snail mail via post card and your drawing will be commissioned within a decade. thank you for your interest and have a fine day.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, Alpink I hope I work faster than that...who's on the committee?
BTW have you submited your application?:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, " we don't need no 'plicashun! "


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

a little heavy handed but...
next up Harold Sage


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool man. injectors are the bomb


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah yeah yeah!
organ pipes! You can hear the high ones sucking air!
So cool how ya make 'toon paint look so shiny!
Beauty, hey!:thumbsup:

Harold, is that the only Cougar you get to ride?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it!! WTG Harold!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Another awesome work of art!!!:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Wow!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Never seen a Cougar look so good!!! Great drawing!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to imagine how you crank these things out at such a prolific rate without knotting up yer fingers.

"Amazing" just pales as an adjective.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

another home run, jobob:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Have to say that drawing is Awesome.
Oh and trust it it's every where I go online now.








Oh how I miss my first cougar. was nothing like this(Except in my Head)


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The same could be said about you Bill Hall. You and HillTop and Bobzilla and Tex and Slotcarman and Kiwi Dave and Wes and Al and Joe Skylark as well as bunch of others that I can't think of at this moment are all Amazing.

Granted tho... Jo Bob definately is the best artist pencil to Paper in these here parts. Nicely done. BTW Dibs on the Month of May!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very kind Dan, but I cant draw a crooked line to save my soul, even with a ruler. Though I do produce a fair scribble and a passable scrawl at times. 

Did y'all check it out? JoeD has his for an avatar now. Good thinking Joe! What a great tribute!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn't resist!!! Membership does have it's privileges!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey JoBob, such a nice job for everyone. I need to ask, Have you done one of You?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

where is the sign up sheet located also. do not see one with a black jeep!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Well you know my name is Simon & the things I draw come true...*

Jobob strikes again with his Far Out Harold Sage Cougar!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was digging my Mercury Avitar but, you just can't beat an original Jobob...Thanks Again Dude & keep on Drawing!

Bob...I get some Custom slot car build time today!! Oh Yeah...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Slotcarman, bobhch, Win 43 and Harold,
I'm truely honored that you have choosen my art to be your avatar.

Black oxx,
I'll add you to the ever growing list...quite a few ahead of you...I'll get in touch with you when I get closer to yours.

P71,
Nope haven't taken the time to make one of me...just having fun making for all the guys on here. Once I get everyone taken care of, I might do one of me, as well as, maybe some to sale to help cover cost of materials. I had some surplus from when we had $, but like most now days, just trying to cover bills seems tougher each month. Still looking at the calendar idea too.

Just wanted to let you all know that all the positive comments having really kept me going the last few months. To repeat what has been said on HT many times you guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JOBO - Keep up good job man!! Calendar sounds cool!! I would buy one in heartbeat!

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

cool stuff


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Alsome I would buy some calendars . :thumbsup: fcb


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in for two calendars


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Those are about the coolest things I've seen!!!!
Some day if your bored I'd like you to do my actual car. Here this might give you an idea.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jobobvideo said:


> next up....jos65skylark




I am so sorry I am just seeing this here for the first time jobob, really amazing bud. When I ghet up to Skyhigh one of these days, I will put together an appreciation package for you. 

You are very very talented. Many many thanks for takinf the time to do this for our fun dumb hobby.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Some awesome drawings you have. I wish I could draw. Keep up the good work. Never know some day these could be worth something.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

fordcowboy said:


> Alsome I would buy some calendars . :thumbsup: fcb





plymouth71 said:


> The same could be said about you Bill Hall. You and HillTop and Bobzilla and Tex and Slotcarman and Kiwi Dave and Wes and Al and Joe Skylark as well as bunch of others that I can't think of at this moment are all Amazing.
> 
> Granted tho... Jo Bob definately is the best artist pencil to Paper in these here parts. Nicely done. BTW Dibs on the Month of May!



I so agree with you P71, the layers and layers of talent throughout HT are simply astounding. joebob I'm in for a calendar, also your drawing talent is "Off the Hook" , if you are taking requests throw me on the list save the 69 442 Olds for Kur and when you get close shoot me a PM and we talk $$ to cover.. Very cool!! .... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeez, how did I miss this?? Yellow Jacket.........maybe?? Awsome stuff Jobob!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, we wanna see a Sgrig artwork!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cool, My first time seeing this thread as well. As for talent I draw stick people & people ask what are they?

Boosted


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

well this one fought me the whole way...and i'll probably do a better one for him in the future...anyway... next up WesJY








he mentioned a duke's style race... I figured old dad would have to push it to the ragged edge while his boy held a 'pretty wheel':tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

jobob,

This is another cool one of The Westoration Boys going at it Hard in some ******* part of the USA!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...It's got a Hemi...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

TGM2054...I'll add you to the list

Kurl3y...I'll add you to the list too

tjetsgrig...are you in?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

SWEEEEEEET!!!! Ya might want to let off the controller there Wes!! Not a lot of border to play with!!!

Awesome work of art jobob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JOBOB!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! :thumbsup:

(Good Ol' Boys)

Just'a good ol' boys
Never meanin' no harm.
Beats all you never saw
Been in trouble with the law
Since the day they was born

Staightnin' the curves
Flatnin the hills
Someday the mountain might get 'em
But the law never will

Makin' their way
The only way they know how
That's just a little bit more
Than the law will allow.

Makin' their way
The only way they know how
That's just a little bit more
Than the law will allow.

I'm a good ol' boy
You know my momma loves me
But she don't undestand
They keep a showin my hands and not my face on TV

YEEHHAAAWW!!! 

THANKS SO MUCH!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Another Mopar Homerun! nicely done Jobob !


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Jobob your drawings are simply amazing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

too sweet. they all look super cool.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like these drawings , very cool stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I just can't get over the stuff you do JBV! I have a hard time spray canning primer on a car. Great stuff!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is sweet!
Lots of odd angles with the cars facing different directions like that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Again, I'm struck by not only by your artistry; but also the way you personally characterize the individual (s).


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

jobobvideo said:


> tjetsgrig...are you in?


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me.

Keep those drawings coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I wounder what taz would look like in one of your drawings. These are so awesome.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Gentlemen, thank you for all the kind words. I learned early in life that being an artist wasn't going be my profession like Bill Hall put it "long go for short dough", so it means a lot to me that you all enjoy my art.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

tjetsgrig...added to the list

taz, you got something you want done?

looks like I'll be buzy for awhile


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Could you do a tyco fast traxx green one? If not I just painted up a willys. Black with green head lights. Its in my shop thread.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Jobobvideo, you need to clear your message box.:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep them coming, Great work. Joe Skylark is right on.
Calendar for sure
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

jobobvideo,

Hey hope all is well and your CRAYONS are all sharp.

Just wanted to say a shout out to yah! :wave:

Bob...have you been drawing up ANYTHING lately?...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob...zilla,

Had hernia surgery, then back to work...new operating system and upgraded Photoshop so been buzy reworking tutorials and project guides for my students...I'll be done soon so I can get back to drawing...Thanks for the shout out...keeping an eye on ya'll...keep up the great work.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, hope you are back to 100% man. that is a lot in a short time.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well,

We tend to reel folks back in if they havent reported or been spotted in a while.

It's our nature to leave the light on.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice to have you back.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep...Surgery and busy...that will do it everytime. :freak:

Bob...good to hear from yah...zilla


----------

